# Baked Vidalia Onions



## comissaryqueen (May 16, 2005)

I bake Vidalia onions on the grill in foil just like a baked potato. Add butter or olive oil, salt and pepper, cover with foil and put on the grill. They are so sweet.


----------



## Erik (May 16, 2005)

Yum!!! Throw some mushrooms in there!!! That's good eatin'!!!


----------



## jkath (May 16, 2005)

That sounds absolutely wonderful...and easy! Wow!
I think we'll be grilling those quite soon - thanks for the idea!


----------



## mudbug (May 16, 2005)

We do the same thing, CQ.  Food for the gods.


----------



## Raine (May 16, 2005)

If you are grilling/vending for sales to the public. Putting an onion the grill will create great smells and lure your customers in!


----------



## pdswife (May 16, 2005)

How long for a medium sized onion??

Mushrooms added would be a neat treat!


----------



## Barbara L (May 16, 2005)

I haven't tried this on the grill yet, but I do these in the oven.  They are great!  I will try them on the grill soon though.  

 Barbara


			
				comissaryqueen said:
			
		

> I bake Vidalia onions on the grill in foil just like a baked potato. Add butter or olive oil, salt and pepper, cover with foil and put on the grill. They are so sweet.


----------



## lutzzz (May 16, 2005)

Pardon my ignorance but I'm kinda new to cooking... one thing I don't understand is.. if foil is air tight (and I think it is)... and someone wraps a potato, or corn, or onion in foil and tosses it on a 375-500 degree grill, albeit gas or charcoal, how is that method of cooking any different than tossing the same foil wrapped item into a toaster or regular oven inside the house?

The "assumption" being that the foil is not completely sealed??? If this was the case, then I can understand how some charcoal flavoring (if using charcoal) or perhaps some smoke flavor (if using some wood chunks or chips as part of the grilling process) would be passed on to the vegetable you're cooking... otherwise it would seem to the uneducated here (me) that we're just either roasting or steaming something and using an outside grill as an alternate heat source....? ? ?

I often times soak corn, in the husk, in water for awhile, then toss it directly on the grill... and that's a great way to cook it IMHO... Russet potatoes can be buried in charcoal coals, after they turn gray a bit, and left.. and that makes an interesting type "baked" potato...

Anyway... I've never tried the foil thing.. so though I'd ask.


----------



## Raine (May 16, 2005)

There is a differnce in taters cooked outdoors compared to those cooked inside.  Try it, you'll like it.


----------



## lutzzz (May 16, 2005)

I've cooked potatoes on the grill before... but I've par boiled them 3/4th done or so first. That way when whatever I'm cooking is about ready, I toss on the potatoes and crust them over in just a few minutes... with the corn, tomatoes, etc. .. whatever else I've tossed on. But not wrapped in foil.

Red bliss and Yukon Gold work well for this... but anyway, I've never wrapped a potato airtight in foil and "baked" it on a grill before... I'd be inclined to take a fork and poke holes in the foil so some smoke or whatever flavor would permeate the potato... hummm... Interesting... I haven't met a vegetable or fruit that isn't great on the grill  

But this thread is about onions.. sorry to get it off topic... BTW... our Walla Walla onions should be ready in a few weeks... can't remember the season now. We have Vidalias in the store now... I doubt they send the Walla Walla onions all over the US like the Vidalias.. but they are equally as sweet and mild, IMHO...


----------



## Raine (May 16, 2005)

Just wrap them and cook them slow for a few hours. If they get done before everything else, just toss the taters in a cooler/styrofoam and they will stay pipping hot for hours!


----------



## jkath (May 17, 2005)

Lutzzz, the difference between boiled-then-baked potatoes and grilled potatoes is like the difference between garlic that's pre-minced and cooked in a sauce and
freshly sliced garlic that's been roasted in a bit of olive oil and then sprinkled across the top of your sauce.


----------



## GB (May 17, 2005)

lutzzz said:
			
		

> I often times soak corn, in the husk, in water for awhile, then toss it directly on the grill... and that's a great way to cook it IMHO


I love doing this as well, but try this next time lutzzz...skip the soak. Just put them right on the grill. The husk will protect the corn and impart a wonderful smokiness to the kernels.

comissaryqueen this recipe sounds great. I will be trying this soon!


----------



## Cooking Gal (May 25, 2005)

Hi,We LOVE  Vidalia onions,never thought about grilling them. Thanks for the tip.  Hugs Cooking Gal


----------



## Shunka (May 26, 2005)

We have done this with onions for over 30 years. Have used Walla-wallas, Vidalias and even plain old yellow onions; always tastes great!! I love to dip the pieces in a good lemon-butter!!!


----------



## buckytom (May 26, 2005)

something i've wanted to make is something a co-worker told me about for vidalias.

he says to scoop out the core to make a small pool in the top of the vidalia, then put a few pats of butter and some herbs like thyme or sage into the pool, wrap in aluminum foil and bake until soft.

i think i'm gonna try this on the grill, with the aluminum foil open on top like a cup.


----------



## jkath (May 26, 2005)

That's a really good idea, Bucky!
Please let us know how it comes out, and what herbs you used.


----------



## Cooking Gal (May 27, 2005)

Thanks Bucky for the up date. I think I like the vidalia cups idea better. Hugs  Cooking Gal


----------

